

Settlement with FTC in First Test of COPPA Law for Kids Online - michaelpinto
http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2011/08/settlement-with-ftc-in-first-t.php

======
michaelpinto
If you're doing any kind of kids app work this is very important -- the
company featured in the article was lucky to get off with a $50k fine and who
knows how much they wasted on legal fees on top of that (not to mention time).

